# separating



## wadey (21 Sep 2005)

i have moved out of family home after wife and i tried counsellig to no avail. as reconcilliation is not gonna happen i offered to split profit on sale of house and also give her half of an inheritance i have received. i have been paying half the mortgage since i left. she has refused and wants to go to court for maintainence. we earn about the same and have no kids. is she entitled to money from me
                      Wadey


----------



## mf1 (21 Sep 2005)

Its just not that simple. Each case depends on the individual circumstances e.g. how long married, earning capacity of both, financial circumstances of both, future prospects,  whether either party may have made significant life changes to accomodate other, whether either wants their day out in court, whether either has  grossly inflated notions of what they want - happens all the time, etc.,etc. So unfortunately, either you sort it out or it could end up in Court. Is mediation a possibility? Only works if both willing.

If not, then it might be worth considering starting the Legal Separation process yourself rather than waiting for your wife - who may or may not take any steps for some time. In the meantime, there will be no resolution,  you will both be stuck with the mortgage on the house etc.,etc. 

Always tough but tougher still unless both parties are entirely reconciled to the end of the relationship and can see beyond the pain of separating. 

mf


----------



## wadey (21 Sep 2005)

ok cheers mf
                 what exactly does mediation involve. sounds like the right move but have feeling she wants her "day in court"


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Sep 2005)

Hi Wadey,

Very sorry to hear of your marital problems. Some of these previous threads might give you some help/advice. Hope things work out for you both.


----------



## wadey (21 Sep 2005)

thanks sueellen i appreciate it
                                         wadey


----------



## fobs (22 Sep 2005)

Also try www.rollercoaster.ie who have boards on seperation and you may get more advice there from people in similiar situations.


----------

